# Floating with the fellas



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

Hit a Central Ohio stream today with I-Shock-em and CritterGetter. Had another group of guys about 30 miles West of us.
Sound slike it was a big fish day all around.
Our group saw a handful of 17's, some 16's, an 18" and a 19". I think everybody caught a dozen of so.
The other group had similar results but on completely different lures.
Essentially, if you lure was more of a fish type bait, high in the water column, that was much better than a crawdad type of bait, or anything around the bottom.

Coupel pics: 
Shock 'em with a healthy 18"....not as big as the one that snapped his lure off....:








A 19"er sitting in my yak...trying to do the one hand hold, click, deal....


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

'Nutha:


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

OH, and Critter was test driving a new kayak.
He was in the water exactly 1.3 seconds before he dumped.
Unfortunately, no pics. Brrrrrrrrrrrrrr.....


----------



## Welsh Dragon (Jun 18, 2008)

Damn, looks like a great time. I gotta get one of those things.
Nice fish too. Great day to be out.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Yeah, Stuckie got a good chuckle out of that one. I had a ball today guys. I need more days like today. You forgot to mention my 14"r sauger(he musta been one hungry sauger to hit that). I look forward to the next trip!

Them boys got "mojo and swagger!"


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

it was a great time today guys!!! we'll have to do it again before i take off for cleveland. too bad i couldn't bring in a few more of those pigs today!!!


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)




----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I can't believe Kyle flipped the tarpon 1st time in it, I had to laugh. Looks like some good fish, sure wish I could have gone, but once again I'm Stuckathome!!!

This coming weekend I'm family camping at Hargus, but the following week I'm golden.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Nice work fellas.


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

StuckAtHome said:


> I can't believe Kyle flipped the tarpon 1st time in it, I had to laugh.


Technically, he flipped it BEFORE he got in...he never really made it "IN" so to speak.
Those wet jeans gave him the early mojo, minus a whiff of swagger. I think he was merely wetting himself down as he started red hot.

Fish were tight to wood early. Than later in the day they definately moved out into the current a touch.


----------



## m_miller (Jun 2, 2005)

My new kayak can't get here soon enough. These pictures are really giving me the itch.

Is the water still cold enough to need waders?


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

m_miller said:


> Is the water still cold enough to need waders?


That's a GREAT question.
Kyle, you wanna answer? 

Water temp was actually warmer than the air temp when we launched. Water was an even 60 degrees, air was more like 48.
So for me yesterday, the waders were more of a substitute for long pants as they were to keep dry. They came off later in the float.
In and out of the yak, waders are certainly not necessary any longer.
But if I was to go wading, and up to the boys, I'd wear them for sure.

BTW, Dicks has a buttload of Perception Swiftys on sale for $269 right now. Really good first yak.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

m_miller said:


> My new kayak can't get here soon enough. These pictures are really giving me the itch.
> 
> Is the water still cold enough to need waders?


I don't think you need them right now if you can count on it being sunny and in the seventies--that's a gamble. Sunday was chilly and was a perfect recipe for hypothermia. It's always better safe than sorry. This time of year if you take a dunk and the sun decides to go behind the clouds, you can get chilled really fast.

I think it all depends on the situation. Saturday was warm, and I was on the Olentangy, never more than a hundred feet from a bike trail with constant traffic. I felt perfectly safe with just my pfd. Once I took an early June dunk in the Darby, and the sun decided to play cat and mouse behind the clouds for the rest of the day. By the time I got to Trapper Johns, I could not wait to get in the car and blast the heater. I still had to take a hot shower and eat some soup to get the chill off of me when I got home.

Does anyone have one of those charts which recommends how you should dress with the combined air/water temp?


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

The water was a little cold. Not to cold for a dunking and then just being wet(the sun being out helped), but if I sure wouldn't wet wade yet. 

I am really contemplating scratching the idea of saving up for the Blackwater or a Tarpon and just going out and buying one of those Swiftys. A starter yak might just be better than no yak at all. Afterall, in a few years it could become the wife's yak and I'll get my upgrade then.


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

Starter schmarter. That's a great yak, period.
Ask anyone who has one if they'll sell you their old one...they'll say no.
Can't go wrong with the Swifty.


----------



## m_miller (Jun 2, 2005)

Saturday i ordered my new tarpon 100 which will hopefully be here by june 1st. I was just wondering if i needed to find a set of waders because when it comes in im not waiting for the water to warm up.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Def wish I would of bought a Swifty than the Old Town Otter Sport I bought a couple years back. A buddy of mine has the Swifty and his cockpit is alot bigger than whats in the Otter. Mine is a pain to get in and out of all day. He has since upgraded to a Native but he still has his Swifty and wont part with it. Definitely a nice yak, starter or not.

Jake


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

> BTW, Dicks has a buttload of Perception Swiftys on sale for $269 right now. Really good first yak.


If your serious about this I have a few questions. I have never been in a kayak and would like to start. I would also like to get one for the boys, is it something a 10-12 year old could handle?


----------



## Welsh Dragon (Jun 18, 2008)

Is the Swifty better than the Future Beach Trophy? Seems like the Trophy has more storage and is already set up a little for fishing. I may just end up getting a canoe because I know my buddies won't buy a kayak.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Might have to go pick up one of these said swifty boats for an early graduation present to myself


----------



## symba (May 23, 2008)

Looks like Im heading to Dick's tomorrow. Thanks all


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

Darwin said:


> If your serious about this I have a few questions. I have never been in a kayak and would like to start. I would also like to get one for the boys, is it something a 10-12 year old could handle?


Definately. In fact, it's about as good of a yak for them as you can find.
It's very, very stable. Both initial and secondary stability.
It's only 9.5 feet long.
It has "just enough" keel. Meaning it's easy to paddle straight, but it also can turn fairly easily.
The only downside is it isn't going to win any speed contests.

My kids all paddle; 6, 9, and 10 years old.
The 9 and 10 year olds can handle a kayak with no trouble at all. The only time they need/ask for help is if we're on a lake and the wind is blowing in our face.
Then I have about a 10 foot dock line with carbiners on each end. I'll clip one end to the back of my yak and the other to the front of theirs.

This summer they'll be self sufficient enough to start fishing out of their own kayak and taking float trips.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I_Shock_Em said:


> too bad i couldn't bring in a few more of those pigs today!!!


Learn how to tie a knot, you smallie murderer...:T


----------



## Chillbilly (May 17, 2008)

To answer an earlier question about water and air temps - A rule of thumb is to add the water temp + air temp and:

if the temp is 100-125 - then it is borderline.

below 100 - dangerous. 

I always pack a spare change of clothes in a drybag when the temp is below 125 combined.


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

I bought two kayaks this year. One was the trophy 126 and the other a swifty. I'll post some research for you here in a minute.


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

Ended up researching the swifty much more than the other. Thought you might want to check out this link. This guy really decked out his swifty. 

http://www.kayakfishingstuff.com/community/showthread.php?t=52380&highlight=swifty+kayak


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

My suggestion is: Test paddle one before you buy, try a SOT and a SINK both are good but one should suit you better. If your fishing, very hard to beat the SOT's, so easy to get in and out in any depth, loads of storage, self rescue. Swifty's are a ok yak, will get the job done, but I'd save the money up and get a better boat regardless of Andy calling me a kayak snob,lol.
Stuck

PS- I have an otter, my first boat, almost exactly the same as a swifty, within 6 months of buying it I got a better boat, wish I didn't buy it now.


----------



## mkombe (May 23, 2007)

Dick's does have some killer deals going on right now. Too bad there is nobody there on the top level to help out (Easton).

Nice fish fellas!


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

StuckAtHome said:


> PS- I have an otter, my first boat, almost exactly the same as a swifty, within 6 months of buying it I got a better boat, wish I didn't buy it now.



My friend, with all due respect, how many yaks have you actually paddled?

Obviously, you haven't paddled a Swifty. Because the only thing similar between a Swifty and an Otter is that they both float and have pointy ends.
Otter's are indeed crappy boats for fishing. They're too small, they spin at will, etc...
Swifty is completely different. The hull design is world's above an Otter.

In fact, if I had to choose fishing between a Swifty and a Tarpon 100, I'd go Swifty.
I'm not convinced on the whole SOT thing just yet. The easy in/out thing, IMO, is nonsense. 
My cockpit is plenty large to get in and out. And when I want to sit down, I put both hands on the sides of my cockpit and slowly lower myself down into the seat.
SOT doesn't have that option. In fact, I watch guys struggle in and out.
And that storing a rod inside the boat thing....why would you want that? I want my rods accessable. The whole reason behind carrying multiple rods for me is having another rig ready to go with another type of bait.
Ask Brock how much he likes that rod storage....he snapped a $300 custom rod Sunday trying to get it out of the hatch. OUCHY!

Different strokes I guess. But don't say the Swift and Otter are the same boat. That's just silly.


----------



## symba (May 23, 2008)

Well..... I visited 3 Dicks locations today. Easton to Sawmill to Grove City. It would save me a bunch of time and gas money if they had items in stock and the employess did not lie to my face. Anyways... I am a pround new owner of a Trophy 126. Used some coupons and points to get the yak and a PDF for under $300 out the door. Woot!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

symba said:


> Well..... I visited 3 Dicks locations today. Easton to Sawmill to Grove City. It would save me a bunch of time and gas money if they had items in stock and the employess did not lie to my face. Anyways... I am a pround new owner of a Trophy 126. Used some coupons and points to get the yak and a PDF for under $300 out the door. Woot!


Nice! Is that a SOT or a SIK? No Swifty's in stock? Dang, Andy created a surge in the demand! lol


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I have paddled the swifty, hull shapes are different as we both agree. Andy next time we go out you need to try the tarpon with an open mind, it seems to be a ford/chevy thing, you started in a SINK, it works great for you. I have owned both, and the SOT will be the only boat I'll use, ease of use is HUGE!!!! ANyways, did you get out today? Still no news on if finger is broken or not, I'm an idiot.

Stuck, aka don't put your finger in there.


----------



## Finn03 (Sep 19, 2008)

So I've been hanging around these forums awhile, and doing research on and off, and a few weeks back bought the Perception Rhythm 11. Very similar to the Swifty but 10.8' (ish) compared to the 9.5. Caught it back on sale for $390 (its $499 now I think)

I think it's only a Dick's model though, as I can't seem to find any information elsewhere, or even on Dick's site, they are all over the Sawmill store though (both in red and cloud baby blue something)

I FINALLY got the rest of my orders over the weekend (paddle being kind of important) I planned on getting out next weekend for Memorial, but major house repairs might kill that.

Hopefully I'll make it out at least one day though. I'm right by Hoover in Westerville, and somewhat new to the area (very new to fishing the area) so any advice it accepted and appreciated.


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

That Rhythm 11 is a cool boat. I saw one at Sawmill on Sunday.

And for the record, I not some kind of mark for Dick's Sproting Goods. Truth is, I'm not a big fan. But I do believe you can get a good fishing kayak for under $500.

And yeah Stuck, I got out today for about 2 hours. Had the wife shuttle me on her way to diving practice.
Saw more fishermen than I caught fish. That stretch gets pounded harder each year. Saw 13 other dudes in 3 miles. Cleaned up some catfisherman's Natty Light party. Typical stuff.
But I did manage 8 or 9 fish; 17" was the largest, lots of 15's. Flow was enough that all the fish were right on the seams. Only caught one fish from wood, all the others along the fastest seams.
More like July than May.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

andyman said:


> That Rhythm 11 is a cool boat. I saw one at Sawmill on Sunday.
> 
> And for the record, I not some kind of mark for Dick's Sproting Goods. Truth is, I'm not a big fan. But I do believe you can get a good fishing kayak for under $500.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a close to home float. I keep eyeing Thursday evening, but I am sure working more OT will win out. My best hope is a late afternoon/evening trip on Monday. Oh and Andy, I found your "flukes", but tough to find that color as it appears to have been discontinued.


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

Symba,
Let us know what you think of that boat. Interesting hull shape, tri-keel deal.
I wouldn't mind paddling it.

Critter,
If you find those particular flukes in that particular color, PLEEEEEASE buy them up with the knowing that I'll pay you back.
I'll even sell some back to you at a 50% margin...


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

For those of you looking to purchase the Swifty 9.5' they had one left (orange) at Dicks Sporting Goods in Hilliard. I was just there this morning. Good luck.


----------



## symba (May 23, 2008)

crittergitter said:


> Nice! Is that a SOT or a SIK? No Swifty's in stock? Dang, Andy created a surge in the demand! lol


I went with the Trophy over the Swifty because of the couple of extras it offered for only $30 extra. Its a SIK, dual dry storate, padded seats, dual rod holders(looking for aftermarket front ones anyways). 

There were PLENTY of Swiftys left at the locations I went to. They were strung up like christmas lights all over the store. Its the educated employees that were in low supply. I overheard one gentleman asking an employee if these kayaks were OK for class IV waters? Employee answer: Yeah, I think so...


Im off to Gander to register it, buy a mini bottle of champagne, break against hull, and make the maiden voyage.


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

symba said:


> Im off to Gander to register it, buy a mini bottle of champagne, break against hull, and make the maiden voyage.


Reminder: Teach Symba the PROPER way to christen a kayak....and it aint champagne my friend! 

First things first, take that thing, tie a rope to the front, and drag it up and down your driveway a dozen times. Get the scratches out of the way so you don't have to worry about not getting any...you will.
Heck, I was dragging my kayak by a rope last night on a 5 lane road for a few hundred yards....during rush hour! 

Next, you flip it over. Go ahead. See how far you can lean to one side before it goes over, then let it go over.
I mean, you know you wanna know. And it will give you confidence when you DON'T want to flip over.

Next, you need to go see this rasta dude down on campus. Bring 50 bucks.

You're all set.
Oh, and wear your PFD.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

That is some GREAT advice right there.


----------



## Welsh Dragon (Jun 18, 2008)

Went to Dick's to try out a trophy. I have never seriously paddled a single person kayak, but I didn't fit. I am a big dude, 6'4" 215. I had to bend my knees more than I thought I should have to. Is this normal or do I need to consider larger kayaks?
You guys are going to get me divorced over me buying this, but I guess that's more time for fishing. 
Great advice all around.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

My Son did pretty well tonight throwing a gold spinner with a yellow tail, caught more than his share(didnt count) smallies and rockbass, no line stretchers but a good time none the less, we then went to a local pond a chased the LM around for a hr or so, we caught a few on the same spinner he caught the smallies on and the rest on minnies.


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

Welsh Dragon said:


> Went to Dick's to try out a trophy. I have never seriously paddled a single person kayak, but I didn't fit. I am a big dude, 6'4" 215.


Check out, at Dicks, a Wilderness Systems Pamlico 12; or Gander has a 12 footer called the Patriot, by Perception I think.
Those have MUCH larger cockpits and would be a better fit for your frame.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

You forgot to add another Andy:" Leave the cotton at home!"

Yingling is the proper beverage to send the new vessel off, drink it while sitting in it, don't waste it.

Another piece of advice when buying a paddle, bigger isn't better, don't listen to the salesman, they know nothin' about paddling. A shorter paddle makes you paddle the right way, on my tarpon 100 a 110cm paddle is perfect, for a swifty I wouldn't go over 120cm. Also buy a pfd that is comfortable so you'll wear it, don't go super cheap. Then pick up a dry bag and always pack a spare shirt, shorts, RAINGEAR regardless of forecast, plus the jacket doubles to keep you warm. Frog Togg's work well. Stay away from cotton, gets wet, doesn't dry and keep s you cold, you can find cheap poly stuff at wally world and swimming trunks. This is a wet sport, you will get your feet, butt wet, prepare for it.

Stuck


----------



## Finn03 (Sep 19, 2008)

andyman said:


> That Rhythm 11 is a cool boat. I saw one at Sawmill on Sunday.


I haven't seen it anywhere else though??


are they seriously selling out of Swifty's??

There were at least a dozen the last time I was at Dick's (Maybe 2 weeks ago) Had at least 6 of them lining the upper balcony at Sawmill


----------



## BigBen (Oct 7, 2008)

andyman said:


> Next, you need to go see this rasta dude down on campus. Bring 50 bucks.
> 
> You're all set.
> Oh, and wear your PFD.


Mos' def.....


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

dick's at easton had at least one swifty that i saw today... as for christening a kayak? i'd have to go with mike on the yuengling


----------



## Rockhound (Jun 21, 2009)

Hey folks! Cool thread.

Finn, how do you like your Rhythm? I also bought one at the Sawmill Dick's location the last night they were on sale for $399 but haven't had a chance to put it in the water yet...I'm new to kayaking and it seems like a solid boat but I do hear some comments about tracking issues. It is apparently the same mold as the Dagger Element 11.2, and it seems to get good reviews (as does the Rhythm for the most part)...and tracking seems to be a VERY subjective topic.

Anyway, I was out at Outdoor Source's demo night on Tuesday and tried some other yaks, including a Pungo 120 and a few others, and they're very nice...albeit twice as much as what I paid for the Rhythm. I'm probably going to keep the Rhythm as a starter boat, and if I really get into it maybe get a nicer boat down the road...anyway, are you satisfied with the Rhythm? Good choice?

Hope everybody's having a good night...some nice thunderstorms just rolled through this evening and they've cooled things off a bit! 

Take care all.


----------

